# The other mob



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

What's wrong with KFDU, 
I go on there site to look at rigged kayaks etc.' & I'm not allowed. 
What are they, a secret society or something , come on ! 
I can go to this site with out logging on , & see any thing I want . 
Thank-you AKFF.

Cheers 
Killer.


----------



## Jeffen (Jan 18, 2011)

Well I can see "Spanky's new yak - RTM Abaco 4.2" there just fine, so maybe they just don't like you. 

However, I was logged on to their site.


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Well that's just it , You have to be a member!!! 
Not here. 
Cheers killer.

PS Maybe I'm just in a bad mood , You know the wet symdrone.

Sorry 
Killer.


----------



## Jeffen (Jan 18, 2011)

Totally see your point, I'm a member there, but don't contribute as one forum is enough for me.
It is however a small price to pay, and yeah, you are probably just in a bad mood 

And you don't need to convince me about the wet syndrome - this weather is killing me :-(


----------



## Jeffen (Jan 18, 2011)

And on this topic - I am pleased to see no animosity between the two main Aus wide Kayak fishing forums - unlike general fishing sites.


----------



## Jeffen (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh did I mis-speak?


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## Jeffen (Jan 18, 2011)

Clearly so ancient it no longer exists, except for those involved.

All good for the rest of us.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm on both, and enjoy both, but AKFF has a far wider range of topics, and, 'interesting' discussions, that I rarely get time to go to the other mob. 

My ex said, "Get a life." I have one here. 

trev


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

One AUS site is a good enough sociology sample for me.
And I don't like emoticons either. When I see them I deploy the 'Esc' EMP and freeze them all in their tracks, avatars included. That Psy guy freaked me out!


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

I am a member of both sites but rarely contribute to the other.
When I was first becoming member I never received confirmation email of membership and as outlined couldn't see any pics without membership, then I found AKFF and had gleaned more ideas about setting up kayak before I even became a member, but most of the people on here are a pack of pricks, um I mean good blokes and Gals.
Must admit have been guilty of using emoticons hopefully not overly so. (It was too obvious to go and plant a stack of lols after this comment)


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

gra said:


> So ancient it's probably forgotten by nearly anybody that ever paddled. It really comes down to a simple separation of those who love dancing emoticons, and those of us who are terrified by them. Like me. It's all good around the campfire. Except Biggles. Can't trust him, he's a horse thief and card shark. Apparently.


And a cad
And that algernon infatuation is dodgerama


----------



## Brez (Mar 2, 2012)

killer said:


> What's wrong with KFDU,
> Killer.[/quote
> Where do i start :lol: I'm no longer on "that " forum and i might just leave it at that as there are some great likeminded fihos there :roll:


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

gra said:


> So ancient it's probably forgotten by nearly anybody that ever paddled. It really comes down to a simple separation of those who love dancing emoticons, and those of us who are terrified by them. Like me. It's all good around the campfire. Except Biggles. Can't trust him, he's a horse thief and card shark. Apparently.


You are right on all counts gra, on the other side I immobilized the emoticons to keep my blood pressure down, very few here suffer from emoticon diarrhea.

But there is no apparently in regard to Biggles .... how could you trust a man who had a pink iced birthday cake at Wivenhoe Kayak Convention and in company he often bandied the truth when having a drink at the Dodge beer tent.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Yep. Can't stand AKFF. All those in jokes, off topic vitriol, threads about cricket and nothin'. I mean get a life (that involves kayak fishing) people. Waste of time.

Oops. Wrong login.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Ado said:


> Yep. Can't stand AKFF. All those in jokes, off topic vitriol, threads about cricket and nothin'. I mean get a life (that involves kayak fishing) people. Waste of time.
> 
> Oops. Wrong login.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: (too many?)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RekFix (Dec 30, 2011)

I find this site way more entertaining ... Lots of different characters with a similar sense of humor to mine.

Lots of good stuff (and people) over there in regards to kayak fishing though.


----------



## Biggles (Jan 6, 2008)

gra said:


> So ancient it's probably forgotten by nearly anybody that ever paddled. It really comes down to a simple separation of those who love dancing emoticons, and those of us who are terrified by them. Like me. It's all good around the campfire. Except Biggles. Can't trust him, he's a horse thief and card shark. Apparently.


I hadn't planned on being at Wivenhoe this year, I will be now so bring ya money :twisted: and your cat



Dodge said:


> But there is no apparently in regard to Biggles .... how could you trust a man who had a pink iced birthday cake at Wivenhoe Kayak Convention and in company he often bandied the truth when having a drink at the Dodge beer tent.


Bloody dry beer tent Richo, so dry I had to go the Steve's place after dark. Oh and I had a drink as well.



patwah said:


> Biggles is a champ


   True

Al


----------



## Biggles (Jan 6, 2008)

gra said:


> See? Cant help himself, has to bring some emoticons with him.


 :lol:


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

I like both sites. I know the history of why KFDU was started up & the guys that originally started it. They were too vocal about one kayak manufacturer's faults on AKFF & were told to shut it. That particular manufacturer had some horrible manufacturing faults at the time - honey-combing of plastic that caused kayaks to leak & potentially sink. The guys took humbrage & started up another site with the idea that people would be free to discuss openly.

It is all ancient history though. I think alot of the moderators have changed & I haven't heard of any silly stuff for an awfully long time.

I personally will cross link between the 2 sites if I see something that is useful or relevant to someone. One of the things that I like about kayak fishing is that we all do try & help each other out & offer useful advice when we can.

I think that there would be very few people that would remember the bad blood, most of which was immediately before & after KFDU started up. I would encourage anyone interested in kayak fishing to check out whatever sites are around & see what you like.

Hey Killer, I think the wet weather is getting to you mate. I would give you a cuddle but I'm not so big on man-on-man action, especially with a guy called Killer ;-) :lol:


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Golly Josh! (it's an old saying)

Who woulda thought!

trev


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

I tried, I really did. I have a log in there because they have better bass reports.

I've tried adblocking every single emoticon, but I know they are there, and it bothers the shit out of me.


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Salty Dog said:


> I like both sites. I know the history of why KFDU was started up & the guys that originally started it. They were too vocal about one kayak manufacturer's faults on AKFF & were told to shut it. That particular manufacturer had some horrible manufacturing faults at the time - honey-combing of plastic that caused kayaks to leak & potentially sink. The guys took humbrage & started up another site with the idea that people would be free to discuss openly.
> 
> It is all ancient history though. I think alot of the moderators have changed & I haven't heard of any silly stuff for an awfully long time.
> 
> ...


I'l Pass on the cuddle& stick to this site, it has every thing you want. 
& I apologise to all the Gays & Naked young ladies, from my last joke thread that was deleted.

Thanks 
Killer.


----------



## intrepid (Oct 23, 2012)

the thing that shits me most is how *they* have the member details on the damn RIGHT HAND SIDE of each post!!!

i mean, who the hell thinks that's appropriate or normal!?

oh wait, wat?


----------



## intrepid (Oct 23, 2012)

ps - please don't ban me...


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

It's all good. No problem on declining the cuddle offer Killer. The best you would have received is a chest to chest job with the hips no-where near each other if you got anything at all. ;-)

You can PM those jokes that got deleted to me if you want too. I haven't come across a joke I found too offensive to appreciate to date! :lol:


----------



## Bludymick (Apr 5, 2012)

I like both
but only a member here


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

All their emoticons look like they're from 90's surf wear and it intimidates me. I like to drop in when the new thread list here runs dry though, there's some good stuff that doesn't get cross-posted.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

I go both ways and like it.

Killer if you don't want to be an active member of a forum then don't go there (like Brez). Don't come on here and whinge about you can't see everything if you're not even a member and logged in. Hell, use the same login and password and everything and tick the little box that says forever logged in. That way you can see everything and not even have to participate. Actually it would have probably taken you longer to write the first post in this thread than it would have taken you to sign up and have full access.

Both AKFF and KFDU are great sites and I enjoy the different characters on both of them. Spend some time there and get to know some of it's members.

Except Al, you really can't trust him.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

StevenM said:


> patwah said:
> 
> 
> > Lot of great folk over that way.
> ...


Kayaking for Dong Use?


----------



## sooty (Jun 5, 2008)

WayneD said:


> I go both ways and like it.
> 
> Killer if you don't want to be an active member of a forum then don't go there (like Brez). Don't come on here and whinge about you can't see everything if you're not even a member and logged in. Hell, use the same login and password and everything and tick the little box that says forever logged in. That way you can see everything and not even have to participate. Actually it would have probably taken you longer to write the first post in this thread than it would have taken you to sign up and have full access.
> 
> ...


My thoughts exactly, don't stick your finger in the fire if you don't want to get burnt
Kev


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

StevenM said:


> Actually, I don't mind the place.
> 
> I have my own personal Trainer / Model guy that modelfies or delites my posterior. Sometimes my posterior is that special that I get a touch up from Al.
> 
> ...


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

patwah said:


> keza said:
> 
> 
> > StevenM said:
> ...


----------



## yakgear (Mar 3, 2012)

I go to all 6 sites plenty of idiots and great people lots of dribble and endless informative reading...

..

all with their own way..

Enjoy be merry and get the yak wet...

Has their ever been a comp between forums ?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWQxDiAkAAC5fgAAQUIWACqRjEAo/7/+gMAEVraDTSUPU0zU2FNHqfqmQZABqY0VM1NqBkNANDIaDU9CKMnpDxRk9Q0GgyH3IssVwvXLsVB6Yc1OWJgwl5rznWEMNlTIzufTHAwcVD7l0iLDCFb7byPUPM7nZxhVOVVRRjz1tHYNCxRHrlVczA/h6oLHp9PRXVIRxFLUdaxQZ7lAYszHJpZCNqKGZXFcflHzzNJKdX5HCx4mO0lFBPDDiCRaiSFEFwb7quTTZtWGmv0Kz3ttN7lKjrVWlaXNQgYExmXvvCC6ixGnEV2icnR5XBDlpKZlRBCwpMvnEpvRhoBRYtWdNX51DqkCrlWAC60NNFjZhpOEiRQXcfP8XckU4UJAMQ4gJ


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Just remember Killer is to blame for all this.


----------



## yakkin (Feb 25, 2013)

cmon fellas, it's fishin leave the bitch'n for tha kitchen. ;-)


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

yakgear said:


> I go to all 6 sites plenty of idiots and great people lots of dribble and endless informative reading...
> 
> ..
> 
> ...


Which ones are the idiots? Your customers or everyone who isn't one?


----------



## yakgear (Mar 3, 2012)

Customers never ... All the gear I am involved with is good stuff..

Sometimes me sometimes not depends on who is asked.

I enjoy comps even though I do no good...

And it seems like most visit both akff and Kfdu and most of the other sites..

I would try fish for Kfdu... Because some where star clowns when I first joined here ... But pretty cool now..


----------



## Biggles (Jan 6, 2008)

Sheeeeesh, it was one goat ok!!



StevenM said:


> Sometimes my posts are that special that I get a call from Al.


Uuuuuum, no ya don't actually. I call to talk to other members of your family but you just happen to be home and answer the phone. We need an electronic version of (OMO - FAB).



WayneD said:


> Except Al, you really can't trust him.


[Insert Emoticon Here] pmsl



yakgear said:


> Has their ever been a comp between forums ?


Yes Andrew and I gave Leigh a damn good toweling, and he never speaks of it unless it's in some cryptic code blaming me in some fashion



RedPhoenix said:


> Didn't catch a bloody thing. I reckon Al chased them off.


Grizzle, sniff, sooky sooky la la (case in point)

Al
ps, no smiley things because I don't like them either


----------



## yakgear (Mar 3, 2012)

Whoops meant arse clowns spell checkers pfft .... Wow needed to edit that.. Sorry


----------

